# LAUSANNE | Aqua ecopole | U/C



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Aqua-Ecopole Lausanne



> A plan to revitalise the north of Lausanne
> With its plans for a lively water-themed museum, the AquaEcopôle is set to dominate the skyline at the northern edge of Lausanne.
> Bringing the region to both national and international attention, the two elegant buildings will accommodate the themed museum, a 131-
> bedroom hotel, a restaurant, a medical centre, nearby shops and a covered meeting area. They are to be presented for public inquiry in
> ...


http://www.lausanne.ch/view.asp?DomID=64816&Language=E

*Video presentation*










© RICHTER & DAHLROCHA









© RICHTER & DAHLROCHA









© DR 









© DR 









© DR 









© RICHTER & DAHLROCHA |




















Car parc construction (2010)









Lausanne Aqua-Ecopôle SSC Thread


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

The second phase of construction began:

October, 15









Built on top of a 1200 places car park-relay, widely available weekends and served by metro M2 connected to the Central railway station, AquaEcopôle boasts an exceptional accessibility objectively. Forty aquariums and terrariums will make discover aquatic habitats and animals on five continents.

The future hotel site (a three-star hotel with conference facilities and a fitness center) was originally designed with a capacity of 131 rooms. It will 148.

The promoters believe that many visitors take the opportunity to discover other museums in the region, such as the IOC. Expert on the subject, Michel Etter emphasizes that the arrival of a new attraction only strengthens a destination.

Originally, only one restaurant was planned, offering 150 seats inside and a terrace overlooking a waterbody optically merged with the horizon of Lake Geneva. There will be a second site with its own kitchen, to meet the demand arising from the development of biopole neighbor.

No hammerhead shark or fish exotic South Seas to AquaEcopôle. Aquariums contain fresh water with extraordinary and emblematic species measuring up to 3 m.

First, Lake Geneva, of course, the Rhone glacier to its original Camargue, then, a large African lake in Malawi, the Mekong River in Southeast Asia, the Pioneer River in Australia and the Rio Negro in the Amazon.

The route starts by crossing a cave cooler. Then this is the Alpine with its pond and waterfall. It then accesses the Lake Geneva area with its large aquarium, the largest, with a capacity of one million liters.

We continue towards the Mediterranean. In the center of the building, over the entire height of the building will be located the Amazon area of 600 m2, crossed by a bridge. Probably the highlight of the tour with tanks piranhas, black water of the Rio Negro, and the flooded forest observatory reptiles. Upstairs is Africa, Asia and Oceania, including a bridge over a large basin mangrove.


Some renders of museum:









Forty aquariums and terrariums will discover aquatic and animals habitats on five continents.









The Amazonian greenhouse. One of the highlights of the visit, devoted to aquatic biotopes unsalted world, will be tropical.










Aquariums contain fresh water with extraordinary and emblematic species measuring up to 3m, as here alligator gar ...









...the paddlefish spathula, which goes up to 2.5 m and 80 kg.









or the famous dogfish, which exceed the meter to 17kg.


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

*May. 3. 2013*


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

June 6 2013


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

*Oct/Nov.2013*


----------



## Kester223 (Nov 27, 2013)

I will definitely visit this site again because i learned a lot and got very helpful information from your blog.Thanks for sharing.


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Kester223 said:


> I will definitely visit this site again because i learned a lot and got very helpful information from your blog.Thanks for sharing.


Nice, thanks


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

March 2014


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

June 2014


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

*30.12.14*


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

*25.09.2015*

100'000 mobile aluminum washers pack the building, giving it the appearance of a fish skin or water


----------

